# Introducing Rocky



## Binca (Oct 15, 2013)

Almost. I am going for a nice long drive to meet him in a few hours time, and pick up and take him home obviously! 

Rocky is a cockatiel I found advertised on my local gumtree. His actual name is still Lucky, but I intend to change that a little. He is an adult of unknown age, who used to be hand tame, but I don't think has had much done with him for a while because he doesn't get along with the current owner's budgie. I think he might be a cinnamon, but it was difficult to tell by photos. He might be a good old grey. 

In the meantime, I thought I would share some photos of his new cage set up. I would like to put a few more toys in there, but I will let him settle for a while before I do that. I am currently waiting on a large order of toy parts.

Some toys I have made. Some have gone into the aviary with the budgies.



























This ladder I bought, but added a few things to - like scrunched up newspaper, which can't really be seen in this photo.









The cage:




































I'll take some photos of Rocky as soon as I have brought him home and given him some time to settle in.


----------



## dianne (Nov 27, 2013)

Your setup looks great.


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

Looking forward to photos


----------



## Ftest (May 18, 2013)

Very excited to see your new addition.


----------



## Binca (Oct 15, 2013)

And he is home! He spent the hour and a half long car ride home as close to me as possible, chattering away every now and then, and having a squawk at an ambulance that went past.

Now home, I took him out his travel cage, and he spent a moment crawling up my chest eating my zipper, before I put him in his new cage. He loves it when my partner and I are near him/talk to him, and was very happy when my partner played the ukulele. He already starts calling to us as soon as we are out the room - I think someone is going to need a radio on when we aren't home!

On the way home:









New cage:




































What colour do you all think he is? He is much lighter than any grey I have seen or owned. Is he cinnamon? He has pinkish feet and beak, which I believe is a cinnamon trait?


----------



## slugabed (Jul 27, 2014)

He is so pretty! I'm glad that he seems happy to be with you!


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Aww he's adorable, and his cage and toy setup looks awesome . Also, yes, Rocky is a cinnamon, and a very handsome one at that. He reminds me so much of the cinnamon I used to have.


----------



## Ftest (May 18, 2013)

Rocky looks great and he sounds like he is a great little guy. He looks so happy already and so interested in you.


----------



## Binca (Oct 15, 2013)

He is currently sitting in his food, because that's how he can get closest to us. So tomorrow I will move some things around in his cage so that he can sit on something other than a food dish.

He is very sleepy now though - it has been a long day for him. As soon as I got home from work he fell asleep.

And my dog is VERY jealous of him. Since we brought him home, she has been slinking around with her tail between her legs except when we give her attention. And she gets these mega sulky eyes whenever she hears the name "Rocky." The cats don't care. But in saying that, they probably haven't even noticed there is a new bird yet.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Very nice set up, but please be very careful if that is rust at the top of the cage, this can be quite harmful to him in the long term, he is a cutie too, congrats!!


----------



## Binca (Oct 15, 2013)

Good point about the rust.  Most of it he can't actually reach though, so I'm not too concerned. I am planning on getting a new cage soon anyway.


----------



## Binca (Oct 15, 2013)

Rocky update:

Rocky is settling in quite nicely. He is always happy to step up onto our fingers and come out his cage. He loves scritches, and nibbling on zippers. He also enjoys playing with our hair, and plucked a hair off my partner's sideburns yesterday - that sure startled him!! 

He isn't very keen on playing with toys, trying new food, or exploring his cage yet. But I put that down to spending so much time in a small cage that he is feeling overwhelmed and doesn't know what to do. Later today I will take most of his toys out his cage, and just leave a few bits of millet lying around. He loves millet, so I think that will encourage him to explore more. When he gets more confident I will introduce the toys again slowly. I think it is also just a matter of time though.

When I had him out earlier I was eating samosas, and I gave him a tiny piece of the pastry. He thought that was pretty awesome and made a great mess eating it, which I was happy with!

I think I might have to create Rocky a thread in the 52 weeks of tiels section!


----------



## slugabed (Jul 27, 2014)

That sounds great. He seems to be settling in very well indeed. Hope you all have a great time with him.


----------



## Amz (Apr 10, 2013)

What a handsome little dude! Congrats, I'm sure he'll bring you lots of joy.


----------



## dianne (Nov 27, 2013)

Great pictures, and it sounds like he is doing well. i love his bright yellow face!


----------



## Marina (Jul 19, 2014)

Rocky is stunning and sounds lovely! Congrats on bringing him home.


----------

